# AirPort Extreme / Comcast



## hafamaca (Nov 26, 2005)

Hello,

I have Comcast high speed cable internet.  I have wired router connected to my cable model.   I have four Window's based computer plugged (Ethernet) into the wired router.  I would like to unplug one of the computers and plug the AirPort Extreme into there.  I will be using an iBook with the AirPort Extreme  Will that work; plugging the AirPort Extreme into a wired router which is connected to my cable modem?  Now can I plug a Window's based computer into the AirPort Extreme using an Ethernet cable?  One last thing..  Having Comcast cable internet, will the work with the AirPort Extreme?

Thanks!


----------



## barhar (Nov 26, 2005)

'... I would like to unplug one of the computers and plug the AirPort Extreme into there. I will be using an iBook with the AirPort Extreme Will that work; plugging the AirPort Extreme into a wired router which is connected to my cable modem?', yes.

'Now can I plug a Window's based computer into the AirPort Extreme's LAN port 'using an Ethernet cable?', yes.

'One last thing.. Having Comcast cable internet, will the work with the AirPort Extreme?', yes.

However, to have a less complicated, and easier to configure and manage, setup - connect the the Airport Extreme (WAN port) to the cable modem, and connect an Ethernet switch (5 port minimum, such as the Linksys EZXS55W) to the Airport Extreme's LAN port (via an Ethernet cable). Now plug each PC into the switch, and connect wirelessly via the iBook.


----------



## hafamaca (Nov 27, 2005)

Well thats good news, wasn't expecting three yes'  



			
				barhar said:
			
		

> However, to have a less complicated, and easier to configure and manage, setup - connect the the Airport Extreme (WAN port) to the cable modem, and connect an Ethernet switch (5 port minimum, such as the Linksys EZXS55W) to the Airport Extreme's LAN port (via an Ethernet cable). Now plug each PC into the switch, and connect wirelessly via the iBook.


I would do that, but the cable modem and wired router has to stay in a certain room and the AirPort Extreme in another.  So would I plug in the Ethernet cord into the WAN port (coming from the wired router), then plug in the Windows based PC into LAN port?

Question about the 14" iBook and AirPort Extreme (I don't have either yet).  For the iBook, it says it has built-in 54-Mbps AirPort Extreme.  The AirPort Extreme comes with an AirPort Extreme Card, now do I have to install that into the iBook, if so, is it pretty easy to do?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sgould (Nov 27, 2005)

My new (July) 14" 1.42 iBook had the card in it already.

My AirPort Extreme Base Station did not have any other card with it.


----------



## barhar (Nov 27, 2005)

---(coaxial cable)---Modem---(Ethernet cable)---[WAN] Router [LAN]---(Ethernet cable)---[WAN] Airport Extreme [LAN]---(Ethernet cable)---Mac or PC.


----------



## hafamaca (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the help!  Really appreciate it


----------

